# Portuguese Liga odds 16-23 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Setubal v Academica
 16/02/2009 19:45 GMT
  2.30 2.95 3.05 statsAll Bets (29) 
P.Ferreira v FC Porto
 20/02/2009 21:00 GMT
  6.75 3.75 1.45 statsAll Bets (2) 
Rio Ave v Setubal
 21/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.25 3.00 3.10 statsAll Bets (2) 
Sporting CP v Benfica
 21/02/2009 20:00 GMT
  2.40 2.95 2.90 statsAll Bets (2) 
Academica v Maritimo
 22/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.50 2.90 2.80 statsAll Bets (2) 
Amadora v Nacional
 22/02/2009 16:00 GMT
  2.60 2.90 2.70 statsAll Bets (2) 
Naval v Braga
 22/02/2009 18:00 GMT
  3.30 3.10 2.10 statsAll Bets (2) 
Guimaraes v Trofense 
22/02/2009 20:15 GMT
  1.571 3.40 5.75 statsAll Bets (2) 
Leixoes v Belenenses
 23/02/2009 19:45 GMT
  1.70 3.30 4.75 statsAll Bets (2)


----------

